# My Haunt for 2007 made it on the News



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

The news station UPN called me and said they saw my haunt listed on Haunted Chicago on the net ,and asked if they could come over and film ,of course I said "yes!", heres the clip


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome Woody! Though the reporter had on a sucky costume! lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good stuff congrates


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great video. 

But you should have let that reporter borrow a little better costume for the shoot. 

Nice recognition.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

One heck of a great job, Woody! Everything looked amazing during the day, I couldn't imagine at night. I think you raised the bar for the rest of us with that haunt. Congratulations on making the news.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Woody, great animation! Especially liked the camouflage zombie and the pumpkin!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The towering pumpkin menace was awesome! And yeah, the camo zombie kicked. Great setup!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah! and lol "Haunted Yard"


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats awsome! congrats and nice work


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone ,its nice to have your hard work acknowledged.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that half-headed pumpkin guy was awesome! Great work


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

I have to agree with all the other pumpkin-lovers. That "great pumpkin" prop was absolutely delicious!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats on making the news. Your place looks great.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

She had on a costume? I thought it was just poor taste in clothing 

Fantastic Haunt!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That was a nice clip. Really long for a local feature story. Congratulations.
I really liked that rising JOL. Very cool.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice!!! Do you have any pictures of the mechanisms for the pneuamtic props? I'd like to see the one zombie that jumps out forward with the hands going out too.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome job!!!! Loving the pumpkin!!! how bout a how to for that as well  Congrats on being acknowledged!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Wow Woody!!!! Your haunt is amazing!! Very lucky tots who live in your area!! I loved your grounds keeper, the camouflage zombie and your pumpkin creep in the pumpkin patch is just one of the best things I have ever seen!! My jaw dropped...I think I even drooled a little. 

I have to agree with the others about the reporter, I give up, what was she supposed to be?*


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I like that new prop too. And you didn't even have to shoot any video of it! They did it for you. I agree the reporters "costume" left something to be desired. Funny how her hat got blown right at the end on cue. If kids are afraid of the props during the day I can't imagine how they'd react at night!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Well I talked to the reporter and she said she was dressed up as a fancy lady.....OK? I didn't get it. They had me turn down the background sounds EFXs so they could be herd for the report, and that scene in front of the ghost took 8 times to do and they had me turn off the sound for that prop too. They didn't show all of what the Pumpkin Creep can do when the kids walk up to it it turns its head in there direction and follows them until the kids are right in front of it and then he gets real mad and try’s to grab at them and as the kids run away he turns his head to watch them go. And you guys are right the night is the best time to go through it. Thanks again guys and as far as how tos on my props I'm starting a Web site soon, so I can show you all the secrets of my props, and how they work.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wait a minute... the pumpkin creep does all _that?_ You better have some video of your own to show, buddy-o !!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Unbelievable. I wish I could see him in person...He's awesome on video too, though. You should make and sell those. I'd buy one. *roaring applause*


----------

